# File system notification?



## astounding (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know of progress on a file notification system for monitoring changes to a set of files/directories/subdirectories?

Ilya Putsikau had a 2010 summer of code project in this area. Anyone know what happened to that code? Was anything useful developed?  All attempts to find anything useful (searches) regarding this come up empty/blank.  When I've asked this question in the past, the response was a deafening silence.

Is there anything like Linux's inotify, or better, Mac OS X's FSEvents API?

Using kqueue is evil, as one has to maintain an open file descriptor for each and every file/directory monitored, and that's a bad idea, at least in the uses I need it for. (I think the Gamin file alteration monitor project uses kqueue on FreeBSD and has to resort to this awful work-around. Ugh.)  At least this was my understanding the last time I looked at it.  Has anything changed in the last year?

Wondering,
Aaron out.


----------



## swallowtail_butterfly (Sep 30, 2011)

GSoC projects are usually in p4/svn branches, e.g.
//depot/projects/soc2010/ilya_fsnotify/


----------



## astounding (Sep 30, 2011)

Perhaps I should rephrase my question:  Is there a useful (i.e. in the mainline FreeBSD kernel) functionality now since the 2010 summer of code project?  That is, did any of it get integrated into the system?  Does anyone know?

I don't plan on diving into unfinished, non-integrated code and finishing it.  I'll happily wait or switch to Linux or Mac OS X for my needs and hope that FreeBSD adds it someday.

Thanks!

Aaron out.


----------



## oops (Nov 3, 2011)

devel/libinotify ?


----------

